# What would cause this?



## Malimars (Nov 5, 2020)

So as you see this product has little dots on it. It's still new and sealed, I was curious what causes this. Is it a result of sweating or could it be mold?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 5, 2020)

It's likely just sweat.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 17, 2021)

Malimars said:


> So as you see this product has little dots on it. It's still new and sealed, I was curious what causes this. Is it a result of sweating or could it be mold?


Looks like it's been temperature adulterated. For example from being in a high humid environment to a cool one. Like shellygrrl as stated it's most likely dried sweat, probably during transit and storage before being stocked.

Shouldn't affect the product quality-wise since it's a factory sealed pressed powder.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

Found an example of product sweating... And no it's not moisture.

In this example, it's the oil in the foundation that will tend to separate and will cause oil beads. In very hot temperatures, the oil beading will become an oil "slick" on the surface. When cream foundations get extremely cold or freezes, the oil "slick" will become a solid.

Unfortunately with huge temperature swings, (the foundation melting into a liquid, or freezing into a solid), the ingredients will become separated and can no longer mix together properly again at room temperature, the foundation will become useless, even if you decant and mix / stir the foundation, it will just congeal.

However this foundation is still good to use based on the minimal amount of beading.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 21, 2021)

This is what happens when your cream based foundations and concealers are exposed to extreme heat. An expensive lesson. The 4 refill pans, the 2 pots and the palette were all brand new and never used.

When the foundations and concealers resolidified, their textures and composition changed that it became unworkable on the skin, They weren't blending properly and began to breakdown prematurely, despite using possible solutions like using primers. All unsalvageable. So to the garbage they all went.


----------



## jenny_ales (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello Malimar, this a new package so don't unbox it. Whether it's heat or cold, the product can be returned or refunded. I am working with some cosmetics shipping and sometimes, even for the best shipping criers, just go wrong. Often, as a surprise, the company will refund and leave the product for usage.

Best regards,
Jenny Ales


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 25, 2021)

jenny_ales said:


> Hello Malimar, this a new package so don't unbox it. Whether it's heat or cold, the product can be returned or refunded. I am working with some cosmetics shipping and sometimes, even for the best shipping criers, just go wrong. Often, as a surprise, the company will refund and leave the product for usage.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jenny Ales


As we all know in this industry, returns and refunds are not disputed here. The original question was: What causes this? Do you have another reason as to why this would happen?


----------



## jenny_ales (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi, makeupbyomar ! So strict replay from you I got, why? It is human nature to say something that is on the mind, so I said what I know from my human point of view... And more, this is not a simple situation when the product in such a condition is received. Who is responsible for that? I don't think that the seller put in the shipping bag the eyeshadow with this condition and sent it. Ok, it's a heat intervene. But how shipping carrier should put the package that this could be heated to such a degree of destruction? So it's a big mystery how this happens to products... Who else is interacting with products other than the seller and the carrier?........
Best regards,
Jenny Ales


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 26, 2021)

jenny_ales said:


> Hi, makeupbyomar ! So strict replay from you I got, why? It is human nature to say something that is on the mind, so I said what I know from my human point of view... And more, this is not a simple situation when the product in such a condition is received. Who is responsible for that? I don't think that the seller put in the shipping bag the eyeshadow with this condition and sent it. Ok, it's a heat intervene. But how shipping carrier should put the package that this could be heated to such a degree of destruction? So it's a big mystery how this happens to products... Who else is interacting with products other than the seller and the carrier?........
> Best regards,
> Jenny Ales


I apologize Jenny_ales,  your answer to the original question was to ship back the “manufacture defect”.


----------



## Adelina13 (May 28, 2021)

I'm also curious.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 28, 2021)

If it doesn't affect the quality, why return it?


----------



## hanaSmith (Oct 14, 2021)

Maybe it's too old and about to expire!
Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 14, 2021)

hanaSmith said:


> Maybe it's too old and about to expire!



Unlikely, as the product would most likely be around 5+ years past the expiry date (Usually 2-3 to 5 years). 

And makeups don’t sit on the shelves for very long before being sold or thrown out to make room for the new seasonal colours.


----------

